# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  باز کردن فایل های نصب و اجرایی

## salarjoon

سلام من يه سوال دارم و اون اين که 
من ميخوام يه فايل نصب رو باز کنم تغييراتمو بدم و (فارسي سازي) و بعد دوباره به فايل نصب تبديل کنم .
پس فکر کنم 3 تا نرم افزار نيازه يکي باز کنده  exe و دومي فارسي سازي که من ResHack رو دارو ولي بعضي ها رو باز نميکنه و يکي هم تبديل کننده مجدد به فايل نصب که شايد همون اولي اين کار رو بکنه

خواهشاهر نرم افزار و وراهي که ميدونيد معرفي کنيد . و اين 3 تا نرم افزارو مورد نياز منم اگه اسمشونو بگيد و لينک بديد ممنون ميشم .
منم يه pdf آموزشي در مورد فارسي سازي بزارم شايد يکي هم به من کمک کنه
http://www.geocities.com/tamohtasham/pooya.pdf

ببینید من نمیخوام تو فایل تغییرات بدم من میخوام تو فایل های موجود تو فایل نصب تغییرات بدم  مثلا فایل اجرایی برنامه بعد از نصب

----------


## habenyamin

> سلام من يه سوال دارم و اون اين که 
> من ميخوام يه فايل نصب رو باز کنم تغييراتمو بدم و (فارسي سازي) و بعد دوباره به فايل نصب تبديل کنم .
> پس فکر کنم 3 تا نرم افزار نيازه يکي باز کنده  exe و دومي فارسي سازي که من ResHack رو دارو ولي بعضي ها رو باز نميکنه و يکي هم تبديل کننده مجدد به فايل نصب که شايد همون اولي اين کار رو بکنه
> 
> خواهشاهر نرم افزار و وراهي که ميدونيد معرفي کنيد . و اين 3 تا نرم افزارو مورد نياز منم اگه اسمشونو بگيد و لينک بديد ممنون ميشم .
> منم يه pdf آموزشي در مورد فارسي سازي بزارم شايد يکي هم به من کمک کنه
> http://www.geocities.com/tamohtasham/pooya.pdf
> 
> ببینید من نمیخوام تو فایل تغییرات بدم من میخوام تو فایل های موجود تو فایل نصب تغییرات بدم  مثلا فایل اجرایی برنامه بعد از نصب


برای باز کردن از این نرمافزار استفاده کن در بسیاری موارد فایل های exe باز میکنه
Universal Extractor

http://legroom.net/software/uniextract

----------

